# Suburb & salary advice



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello

Firstly apologies if this has already been answered somewhere in this forum.

I am considering transferring from Japan to Sydney so I have 1000 questions....
Just some background, I am from the UK but I live in Japan with my Wife, 3 kids and dog.

So here goes:


Are there any areas which are UK and Japanese friendly - I would like my kids to be able to keep using their Japanese
I am not sure what my salary would be - but I am estimating $125,000. Since I would like to live in an area 30-40 minutes commute to SBD and my Wife will not work, is this enough?
Is there a list of school rankings?
 Should I be thinking f sending my kids to private school - or are the public schools very good?
What suburbs do you recommend - I heard Lane Cove, Gordon are nice. 
What suburbs should I not even think about?

Any other advice would be appreciated

Thanks very much for your time[/QUOTE]


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting question. Take a look at the Northern Beaches of Sydney. There is a school there: Sydney Japanese School which has both Japanese and Western curriculums and should be suitable. As most parents would be living near that school you should consider those suburbs. The Northern Beaches has at its Southern tip: Manly, Northern tip: Palm Beach, Western: Killarney Heights, Davidson

Lane Cove is right next to the Western Suburbs listed so would be a good location to setup, however once you've looked a the school you might wish to be closer to the school. As for public transport it is buses for the Northern Beaches. Lane Cove has a train line (North Shore train line). So you can decide how you want to come to the CBD. Times either way would be about 40-45 mins to the CBD.

Link to school:
Welcome to SJS: Sydney Japanese School



Gadgetfx said:


> Hello
> 
> Firstly apologies if this has already been answered somewhere in this forum.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Amaslam

Thank you very much for your reply!

Yes, someone I know has just moved to Lane Cove and highly recommends it. I will start investigating the School you mentioned as well as other schools (to see whether or not they have Japanese in their curriculum).

Are there any suburbs we should not even think about moving to?

Also would I be able to live comfortably on $125K? I spent a few hours looking at the Woolworths online directory and the groceries in general are the same price as Japan, but not sure if there are any other factors.
House prices seem to be around $650K (in general for 3-4 bed), in Japan the interest rate ranges from 1% to 2.7% for home loans - I am assuming that Australia is closer to 7% - is that a fair assumption?

Again, thanks for your time and advice.

Regards


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Most schools would be just English curriculum. Other than Syd JP school I haven't heard of another one with JP (I believe there is another one that does German curriculum). One more thing, these schools are private so you need to factor in these costs for (3) kids. The $125k is going to be stretched if you intend to do that and have a mortgage. The numbers really need to be detailed before it can be said that it will be enough. If coming on a temporary visa (457) you'll also need to factor in Medical insurance costs.

North Shore and Northern Beaches are all good suburbs so not any 'no go' suburbs. Base it more on your commute and desire for lifestyle (beaches, leafy, train line, bus line). 

House prices are 850-900k for a 3-4 bed house and higher. 650K is 3 BR unit (flat) or townhouse. 7% is correct for the interest rate. Ideally you could get a JP interest rate loan and then use that money towards the purchase of an AU house. I'm sure it is very complex to do (probably get denied) but well worth checking out. 

Before factoring in groceries you also need to factor in a car and its costs. 

Take a look at the STICKY posts at the top of the forum for other issues to consider.



Gadgetfx said:


> Amaslam
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you - will check stickies


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

gadgetfx said:


> hello
> 
> firstly apologies if this has already been answered somewhere in this forum.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

japanese school is located In Terrey Hills there is also a German school there
Public high schools to look at 
Kilarney Heights
Davidson High School ( has good connections with Japan)
Frenchs Forest High

Look at houses in the following suburbs
Frenchs Forest
Belrose
Narraweena
Cromer
Kilarney Heights 
Forestville
Davidson


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you very much, will check these out


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi there

As mentioned, the Sydney Japanese School is located in Terrey Hills. This is a nice quiet bushy family area not too far from the beach, but it will take an hour minimum to the CBD and public transport is poor.

The Chatswood/Lane Cove area is where a significant number of the Japanese expat population live in Sydney. This area is very nice with good transport and around 30 minutes to the city. Lane Cove is mainly apartments and 'local' shops, whereas Chatswood has more houses. Chatswood is a major shopping and public transport hub. For a family I think Chatswood would be better. The area also has a Chinese population. Gordon is even nicer and is more upmarket but will take just a little longer to get to the city. Nearby Killara is the Sydney suburb with the highest average household incomes. You will find some excellent schools both public and private in the area.

You will live fairly comfortably but not extravagantly on that salary. The public schools in nicer areas are generally good and I think that should be your first choice.

Gnerally the lowest socio-economic areas are in the southwest of Sydney. However they really aren't that bad. Pretty much anything north is very nice.


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your replies. I genuinely appreciate it and will check out those areas.


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

May I approach this from a different angle..... 

I have 3 kids and I would like them to go to a good public school
I will work in the CBD, so I would ideally like to have a door to door commute of no more than 45min
I would like to live in North Sydney - Lane Cove, Gordon, Chatswood etc
I plan to have at least one car
I would like my kids to do activities such as dancing and piano lessons
I have seen that IT fields in the Banking industry have a wide salary range from $90k to $150k

After weeks of research I am just as confused when it comes to the cost of living in Sydney. The stats from Mercers report to UBS show Tokyo to be more expensive to live in - but the forums both my Wife and I have checked from people who have moved from Tokyo to Sydney have stated that Sydney is at least 1.5 times more expensive.

So here goes my one question....


Based on the above criteria how much would I need to earn in general and base (single income), to live a comfortable life which includes having money for savings?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would say at least $120k, if you have a mortgage or private school fees $140k+

Sydney is expensive and I think places in Japan except Central Tokyo are less < Sydney.



Gadgetfx said:


> May I approach this from a different angle.....
> 
> I have 3 kids and I would like them to go to a good public school
> I will work in the CBD, so I would ideally like to have a door to door commute of no more than 45min
> ...


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

amaslam said:


> I would say at least $120k, if you have a mortgage or private school fees $140k+
> 
> Sydney is expensive and I think places in Japan except Central Tokyo are less < Sydney.


Great thank you very much!
I have to admit - I was shocked by the house prices when compared to houses in Japan - but then in Sydney you get a lot more for your money!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Is your partner working? 140k is good salary for a person but in terms of income fore a family I wouldn't say its much money and you certainly won't be able to be picky with nice schools or nice housing.


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Is your partner working? 140k is good salary for a person but in terms of income fore a family I wouldn't say its much money and you certainly won't be able to be picky with nice schools or nice housing.


No, my Wife is not working - at least initially it would be a single income.
As a compromise - I am willing to live further out.
For 130k to 140K, on a single income - what area would be the best compromise North Sydney? Again - I am OK compromising on the commute time.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Gadgetfx said:


> No, my Wife is not working - at least initially it would be a single income.
> As a compromise - I am willing to live further out.
> For 130k to 140K, on a single income - what area would be the best compromise North Sydney? Again - I am OK compromising on the commute time.


very few families in Australia can afford to live off 1 income to let you know. If your serious about living in Australia like every other family in Australia your partner will need to work.

Stay Northern if you can afford. Western Sydney is horrible it would be silly to migrate to that area.


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. What would be the best total combined income if my Wife were to work also?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

140k is a good salary. 70k is an average salary in Australia and essentially having two average incomes isn't going to get kids into good schools or live in nice areas. Even if it's part time your partner will need to work. Very live comfortably off 1 income in this country.


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Weebie said:


> 140k is a good salary. 70k is an average salary in Australia and essentially having two average incomes isn't going to get kids into good schools or live in nice areas. Even if it's part time your partner will need to work. Very live comfortably off 1 income in this country.


Thanks - so a dual income of 180K would be a comfortable income?


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gadgetfx said:


> Thanks - so a dual income of 180K would be a comfortable income?



I think people are exaggerating just a tiny bit, it is perfectly possible to live in Lane Cove or Gordon in a modest 3 bedroom house and public schools for an income of $120K, but a combined income of $150K+ will definitely be more comfortable. Good luck


----------



## Gadgetfx (Jan 27, 2011)

dunsford5678 said:


> I think people are exaggerating just a tiny bit, it is perfectly possible to live in Lane Cove or Gordon in a modest 3 bedroom house and public schools for an income of $120K, but a combined income of $150K+ will definitely be more comfortable. Good luck


Thank you very much - was starting to get worried.
Thanks all for your time and advice!


----------

